

Simplest kind of xss at google? or is it just me...? - asagen
http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=%22%3E%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%27xss%27%29%3B%3C%2Fscript%3E

======
paulgb
Did this really work when you tried it? Seems to have been fixed if it did.

~~~
asagen
Totally did, find it hard to believe myself. Probably some local issue..
screens at <http://webting.no/gscreen/>

